# 1997 VW Jetta GLS Build



## IcebergTN (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello , I’m new to the site , and was wondering if anyone can help me with my build.
1- what stage clutch do you ( turbo ) drivers use that is comfortable for driving?
2- what psi do you keep your boost on ?
3- what are the wheel dimensions needed to fit the Jetta so I don’t buy rims that won’t fit.
If you guys can help me with those questions it will greatly help my build. I’m going NA to Turbo with my GLS and trying to make sure I have all the right gear so it will be a smooth ride once done in April


----------

